
Scientists introduce rating system to assess quality of evidence for policy - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-scientists-quality-evidence-policy.html
======
samizdis
> The COVID-19 pandemic has underscored the critical need for robust
> scientific evidence to support policy decisions, such as around the
> effectiveness of various social distancing measures and the safety of drug
> therapies. Yet this need arises at a time of growing misinformation and
> poorly vetted facts repeated by influential sources. To address this gap, a
> group of scientists led by Kai Ruggeri, a professor at Columbia University
> Mailman School of Public Health, and James Green, chief scientist at NASA,
> has introduced a new framework to help set standards for the quality of
> evidence used in policymaking.

\------------ Standards for evidence in policy decision-making

\- Kai Ruggeri, Assistant Professor, Columbia University

[https://socialsciences.nature.com/users/399005-kai-
ruggeri/p...](https://socialsciences.nature.com/users/399005-kai-
ruggeri/posts/standards-for-evidence-in-policy-decision-making)

